# My cat Noodles



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Noodles is a 5 year old Egyptian Mau


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

sweet :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

I've only had her since Sunday but it's as if she has been here forever.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

Now your'e just rubbing it in...lol...absolutely adorable....xxxx :001_tt1:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

She is Gorgeous!!


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Now your'e just rubbing it in...lol...absolutely adorable....xxxx :001_tt1:


Awwww sorry do oyu want to see more lol.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

Indie said:


> Awwww sorry do oyu want to see more lol.


ooh yes please...i love Noodles, she is stunning...xxxx  :001_tt1: :thumbup:


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Ok here you go, not very clear she doesn't keep still lol


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

she is really lovely.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

Indie said:


> Ok here you go, not very clear she doesn't keep still lol


What beautiful markings she has...ooh im in love...xxxx   :yesnod:


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

The great thing is she has already been spayed so no worries.


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Aw he is gorgeous love him


----------



## mckitty (Jan 11, 2009)

aww hes lovely


----------



## Malaguti (Apr 11, 2009)

Aaaww - she's lovely!!!

Very inquisitive too going by the pics.

Beautiful!


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Malaguti said:


> Aaaww - she's lovely!!!
> 
> Very inquisitive too going by the pics.
> 
> Beautiful!


Oh yes loves nothing more than to shove her face in yours lol


----------



## Malaguti (Apr 11, 2009)

I find that one of the greatest joys with mine though the whole 'face thing' 
(With the expception of when it happens straight after a fishy meal lol)

Mind you usually dad gets all the kisses now while I'm reduced to chief getter upper, door opener and gourmet cook. Never Mind, life wouldn't be the same without it.

Love the name Noodles by the way!! It's different and it looks like it suits her.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

She's beautiful and looks ver nosey too  I love silver Maus :001_wub:


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Thankyou she is lovely till she bites ouch.


----------



## joote (Dec 11, 2008)

geogeous!! love the pic in you sig so much hehe


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Beautiful pics! i love the one on your signature bit


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Thankyou looks like she's had enough lol.


----------



## EMau_lover (Apr 20, 2009)

She is just gorgeous! I'm going to get my new Mau kitten this weekend and I'm so excited!


----------

